
Huawei set to debut a new, improved Mate X - erqin
https://techcrunch.com/2019/12/19/huawei-set-to-debut-a-new-improved-mate-x/
======
rkwasny
Mate X looks like the future, screen on the outside (if durable) is a great
idea

